
Theory that challenges Einstein's physics could soon be put to the test - danielmorozoff
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2016/11/161125084229.htm
======
danielmorozoff
Here is the link to the theoretical paper:
[http://journals.aps.org/prd/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevD.94.101...](http://journals.aps.org/prd/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevD.94.101301)

